

Windows 8 Survey - please tell us what you think - alanm321

Hi all, There is only one month left to release of Windows 8. We're conducting a short survey about how users have experienced the new Windows 8 operating system and 'Modern-style' user interface. We're seeking <i>your</i> opinion. Take the short survey and enter for a chance win a free Apple iPad 3: http://pok.ki/NqL1ec.<p>This survey will expire October 26th, 2012.Thanks for your time!
======
mariusmg
Just want to say that not adding a "boot to desktop" option (and working to
actually disable the task scheduler trick which enabled boot to desktop) was a
dick move. As a keyboard only user, Win 8 doesn't mean anything to me because
i basically use it exactly like Win 7. Congrats for finally adding proper
support for multiple monitors (win+shift+arrow FTW).

------
dangrossman
Who is "we"?

